# Ilioinguinal Neurectomy During Inguinal Hernia Repair



## TnRushFan (Oct 6, 2017)

My surgeon removed the ilioinguinal nerve (sent to pathology) during inguinal hernia repair. She did not indicate it was for chronic pain control. 
Does anyone know if this will bundle into the repair or can I code it separately - thinking 64772??

Thanks...


----------

